# RIP Malcolm Young



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Malcolm Young a founding member Of AC/DC has passed away. Last month the older brother of Malcolm and Angus, George Young passed away.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Malcolm wrote those riffs, Angus did the lead, George co-produced and Bon sang - that is the AC/DC I prefer to remember.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

....joining each other on the highway to hell...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2017)

Think this made it on to If You Want Blood...
Anyhoo, it's a corker.

RIP Malcolm.


----------

